# Lake Wilhelm/Lake Arthur PA



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

I go to school near these lakes and was looking to head to one of them on Saturday. I don't have a boat so I'll be making do on foot. Any advice on either? Is it a waste of time with the cold weather set in?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I grew up near these lakes and I can tell you that lake Arthur used to be a very good lake but for some reason over the years it has become so full of baitfish it's very hard to catch a single fish there anymore. Alot of people call it the dead sea now because of that. Lake Wilhelm used to be extremely good about ten years ago and then it died of but now I've heard it's really starting to pick back up again. Best luck I ever had there was fishing the south shore between launch 1 and 2 and also fishing the northwest end of the lake in the stumps. Good luck


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I did ok at Wilhelm this spring with Crappies and gills. Mostly small but some decent ones here and there. I also fished below the dam and a little downstream in Big Sandy Creek and caught some largemouths and decent sized bluegills. Lake Arthur has been good to me in the past, but its been a long time since I fished it. Right now with the cold weather I don't think either lake would be good, but its always better than sitting inside.


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! I think that comment about it being better than sitting inside is probably pretty good. I fished Wilhelm this spring and caught a few nice crappie but nothing else. Any chance the eyes would bite in this cold weather? I'm taking a buddy who hasn't really done too much fishing so I would love to catch something, even gills lol.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You are probably also not far from the eastern head waters of Shenango Lake: 41.283999, -80.337197. This area is known as Big Bend. It has some decent shore access and good multi-species fishing.

Also, you might want to check out this forum: http://forums.fishusa.com/Northwest_PA/forumid_6/tt.htm

You've also got Slippery Rock Creek in McConnell's Mills State Park near you. The Allegheny isn't too far either.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

+1 on Shenango, especially the river below the dam in Sharpsville. It's excellent for smallmouths, walleye, catfish, white bass, hybrids, trout, big carp, and everything else. It doesn't fish that well now in the late fall/early winter, but probably better than fishing Arthur or Wilhelm this time of year.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

fishinnick said:


> +1 on Shenango, especially the river below the dam in Sharpsville. It's excellent for smallmouths, walleye, catfish, white bass, hybrids, trout, big carp, and everything else. It doesn't fish that well now in the late fall/early winter, but probably better than fishing Arthur or Wilhelm this time of year.




Yes, the only reason I didn't mention the spillway down through Sharpsville is because it sounded like it was farther from where he was located.


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow I wasn't expecting all this help! Thanks a lot! I'll probably try Big Bend as it is only 30 minutes from me. Sharpsville is about 45 so I'll definitely try that too. Hopefully it's not too cold to hook into something. Seems there is quite a variety of species there.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I fished the big bend area only once in the summer and caught some small gills, perch, and crappie. Don't know what its like this time of year. I just checked the water level of the river in Sharpsville and it is HIGH! so I don't think the fishing will be that good, but like I said better than staying in!


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ended up going to Lake Arthur after getting a few responses from you guys. Caught a few small crappie and a bluegill. Not much size but better than sitting in my dorm room for sure.


----------

